# glass bottle experiment



## jarhead2042 (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry if i put this in the wrong section wasnt sure where this fell into

saw this done on a youtube video and wanted to give it a try, for a first attempt i think its ehh...still alittle blury, and since i only have the built in flash on the camera it cast a shadow on the home made back drop

any pointers, c&c is always welcome since im still on a learning curve


----------



## Big (Jan 6, 2010)

I think your ISO might be a little too high, there is quite a bit of noise.


----------



## jarhead2042 (Jan 6, 2010)

i think it was still set at 1600 from when i was playin around with it


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

No pictures...

When I quote your post, I can see the URL, but when I go there - Page not found.


----------



## jarhead2042 (Jan 6, 2010)

hmm

here is a direct link see if that works

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac291/andygallis/RANDOM EFFECTS/DSC_0013.jpg


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

no pics


----------



## boogschd (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah try a lower ISO setting since youll be using a flash anyway


----------



## jarhead2042 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for fixin the pic...photobucket hates me for some reason....i need to try this again now that i know what the problem was...and do better on my lighting


----------

